# Driftwood smells rotten - is that normal?



## catg

Hello,
I have a stump that has been soaking in a tank for about 2 months. I have done 100% water changes every week since I put it in. It has been getting that white slimey stuff on it, so I take it out when I do my water change and rinse it really well. For the past few weeks, I have noticed that the stump smells like sewage. Is that normal, or should I get rid of it? It came from manzanita.com and I told them it was for an aquarium, so I assumed it was safe.

Thanks,
Cat


----------



## fermentedhiker

Two months seems a little long, but if it's a big piece maybe normal. I have a large piece that went through that sewage phase after about two weeks in the tank. The whitish slime is just fungus/mold consuming whatever is leeching out of the wood and will go away with time.

I'd say you're doing exactly what you need to. It's just taking longer than is convenient.


----------



## catg

Thanks so much! I am glad this is normal. I was afraid I was going to have to get rid of it and waste yet more money. lol

Cat


----------



## VeeSe

Boil it if you can. It should help a lot.


----------



## catg

I wish I could, but it's a bit too big for any pot I have. It's about 24" long at it's longest, and maybe 15-18" wide.

That smell will eventually go away though, right?

Cat


----------



## jreich

the smell will eventually go away unless it truelly is rotting. if you cant boil it you could stick it in the dish washer when the wife/mom/whoever is at work. pressure washer in the yard works as well.


----------



## catg

I AM the wife/mom.  I guess I could take it up to the sink and scrub it with a scrubby. I may try that if it seems to be getting worse.

Cat


----------



## jreich

are there a bunch of soft spots?


----------



## DogFish

catg said:


> I AM the wife/mom.  ...
> Cat


:hihi:

Boil it a Metal tub on the weber grill.


----------



## catg

Jreich,
I'm not sure how soft is too soft. Should I be able to dig a fingernail in it, or is there some other way to check? I honestly haven't tried, but I can check it next time I do a water change.

Dogfish, that is a possibility, although it would not be easy. It would be a big, heavy pot of water with that stump in it.

Cat


----------



## jreich

soft spots indicate rot usually, if you can press into it and it feels spongy its starting to rot. not really soft like a sponge, but softer than the rest of the wood... sorry kind of hard to explain... if your fingernail can actually penetrate the wood and not just scratch it its probably rotting. if it is just remove the soft spots and hope the rest stays firm.


----------



## DogFish

Get the grill going, put the tub on , put the stump in, then fill with water.

After you're done let it all cool, pull the stump, syphon hose the water out. Easier and safer on your back.


----------



## bgallodoro24

I bought my piece from manzanita and havent had a problem with it. I did get a very slight amount of fungus on it but either it went away in time or the team of otos and mystery snails keep it clean. Good luck.


----------



## catg

Thanks for the replies! I will check the stump the next time I have it out, although I have not come across a soft "spongy" spot like what was described. A skinny piece broke off of it once when I layed it down, but that seemed pretty normal to me considering it was thin and the weight of the stump came down on it.

Thanks again!
Cat


----------



## samamorgan

DogFish said:


> Get the grill going, put the tub on , put the stump in, then fill with water.
> 
> After you're done let it all cool, pull the stump, syphon hose the water out. Easier and safer on your back.


And pray that the weight isnt too much for your poor little grill legs to withstand.


----------



## Chlorophile

samamorgan said:


> And pray that the weight isnt too much for your poor little grill legs to withstand.


HAH
Sounds dangerous!
Boiling water and hot coals all over you when you decide to poke around at the wood.


----------



## mordalphus

The parts of the driftwood that are compressing the substrate (or under the substrate) will harbor anaerobic bacteria which among other things, process nitrates into nitrogen gas. All of this processing and harboring often results in a sewage smell. It's normal if you pull it out that it will stink for a while. You don't need to boil it or do anything special, it's normal for anaerobic areas to smell bad, but they're not harmful to your aquarium.


----------

